# Post your ride.



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

It is almost summer and its time to get back in the kick of cars again, just wondering what everybody drives.

Here is mine: 
2002 Chevy Xtreme Blazer
Lowered 2/3
20" Panthers
Clear corners
sound system

This is an older pic without the clear corners.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice truck, wish I could say the same about my car. 1981 tercel.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks!! With the gas prices today I would be happy driving that. I am looking for an economy car as we speak to keep the miles low on my truck and to commute to college and work.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

2004 dodge stratus
pics later


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice blazer man.

Susp3nc3, you need to learn how to resize your pictures, but nice car.









Here is mine undergoing some open heart surgery.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

2003 Dodge Ram 1500 HEMI
2004 Yamaha Road Star Warrior


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

91 firebird
350 swap


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol yea sry...i just reformated and dont have any imaging programs...getting photoshop soon so dont worry. I need to learn to code in the reply's...can u use html code? to resize etc...?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

my all year round ride, but better in the summer.

2001 yamaha raptor 660r
with many many many many many mods.
J-Rod


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

But the convertible, in black...

There's a pic of mine in my gallery, but my cous is in it. Why have I never taken a pic of me next to it I wonder...

View attachment 56578


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is what I do:

Go to the picture you want
click it once to select it 
right click it
go to edit (it will open in paint)
hold ctrl and press w
where it says horizontal press like 50 or whatever you want and put the same number in vertical and hit enter


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

2001 Volkswagen Jetta 5 sp. good car, i now have a job so i can make the thing fast.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

87 firebird formula....


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

'92 Sporty, breathed on, a little
'02 Triumph TT600


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

jags - if you ever need or wanna swap some parts let me know


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

'95 chevrolet lumina minivan. Teal, with 15" (soon to be 17") beretta honeycomb rims.








View attachment 56599


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

here is mine 2002 SE-R


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

She's back to stock now.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> '95 chevrolet lumina minivan. Teal, with 15" (soon to be 17") beretta honeycomb rims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHARK VAN!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

1994 Z-71 4x4
Some Kind of Mod Chip in it
Throttle Body Spacer
Cat Back Exhaust
That Bed Cover
Its my Dream Vehicle








Super Clean outside and inside.
Did I mention it only has 70,000 miles?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> 1994 Z-71 4x4
> Some Kind of Mod Chip in it
> Throttle Body Spacer
> Cat Back Exhaust
> ...


love ur truck, i wanna get something similar to that this summer... in black with a 3 inch lift and sime nice mud tires..... DROOL.... id love it to be in desiel but i doubt ill find one.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > 1994 Z-71 4x4
> ...


Thanks.
Its Def. a Nice truck. The 350 V-8 Runs Like a Charm.
I had a hard time finding one of these old models with the square body style,
that didnt have a Gazillion Miles and the owner wanted a Crazy Ass Price.
Later on in the Future, Im thinking of getting a 3'' Suspension lift, with a little bit bigger tires,
and get the Grill guard and rear Bumper


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah that is my favorite style... Has more box/straight line build to it. My uncle has one in black im gonna try and talk him into selling it to me... same year as your with LOW miles on it. something like 50,000. he uses it as a work truck and all he does is drive down to the docks with it... and the docks are 2 min from his house. So i hope ill get that.... Do they even have that truck with a desiel engine? that would be awsome if they did.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> yeah that is my favorite style... Has more box/straight line build to it. My uncle has one in black im gonna try and talk him into selling it to me... same year as your with LOW miles on it. something like 50,000. he uses it as a work truck and all he does is drive down to the docks with it... and the docks are 2 min from his house. So i hope ill get that.... Do they even have that truck with a desiel engine? that would be awsome if they did.
> [snapback]975662[/snapback]​


Naw, they dont have those in Desiel. But its alright, Desiel is too loud for me.
The Gas engine provides enough power/torque for me :nod:

Now I just need about $1,000.00 to get the Suspension Lift (6 inch)


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

6 inch lift would be crazy, u would have to replace the stearing colum and other sh*t like that too would u? I love the sound of desiel trucks!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

97' Toyota Celica ST Hatchback

15" Rims
Sony 10 CD Changer
Sony Headunit
Silverstar Lo-Beams
2x 6.5 MTX Component Speakers
2x Pioneer 4-way Speakers
Custom Leather Seat Covers
2x 10in Subs in Bandpass Box + 460 Watt Amp
Washer Lights + Switch (stupid...)
Air Intake + Minor Engine Dress-Ip
other things i 4got


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

2002 viper









View attachment 56634


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

Navy blue 1988 Jaguar XJ6 a lot faster than it looks (looks like an old persons car) but i got it as a gift so i wont argue. it still runs great and is my first car so i love it.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Sheriff Freak said:


> yeah that is my favorite style... Has more box/straight line build to it. My uncle has one in black im gonna try and talk him into selling it to me... same year as your with LOW miles on it. something like 50,000. he uses it as a work truck and all he does is drive down to the docks with it... and the docks are 2 min from his house. So i hope ill get that.... Do they even have that truck with a desiel engine? that would be awsome if they did.
> [snapback]975662[/snapback]​


 No they dont have the Z71 off-road package in a diesel. They do however have them in the 3/4 tons series and 1 ton series. I think the only thing different from them and a Z71 is that the Z71 has underbody skid plates and Monroe shocks for off-roading. But correct me if I am wrong. Sweet truck by the way!!







CHEVY


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Dont have a car yet because im not 17 untill late may. But at the moment im getting around in my mates saxo. Its just an old model but he's put a west coast spoiler on the back, a decent set of speakers and some nice wheel trims on it. But its got a huge dint in the side becasue hes a crap driver


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

BMW R1100GS running NITROUS.
carbon fiber race exhaust and engine chip,
cut down air intakes,
K&N filter,
loads of touratech parts,
OHLINS suspension,
carbon fiber screen,
sat nav system
loads of other bits :nod: 
I use it down the quary for off roading, touring Europe, track days, and embarrassing sports bikes :laugh:

My other toy is an x-sport 120cc mini crosser









Also got a 3 year old Astra, but i hate cars


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Im sure iv seen you driving through tickhill on that bike before


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Im sure iv seen you driving through tickhill on that bike before
> [snapback]976246[/snapback]​


I go through Tickhill all the time. You'll know if its me 'cos i've just fitted some blue lights to the front. people think its the plod and move over quicker :laugh:


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

nice bike/bikes....... this summer im getting a fuckin bike i went with my friend to get a cruiser the other day. i rode it over the weekend and im addicted. f*ck CARS i want a bike!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Yorkshire, what do you have to do to ride powerful bikes? A couple of friends have got scooters (modified hair dryers) and iv driven them a couple of times which was pretty fun. And another friend had a 125 road legel crosser but it got stolen. Im wanting to get one thats quite powerful but do you have to start of with a 50cc or somthing like that?

might just save up for the 500cc quad they had at cusworths a while back. My mates 13 year old broher has a 250cc quad which is friekin sweet!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Yorkshire, what do you have to do to ride powerful bikes? A couple of friends have got scooters (modified hair dryers) and iv driven them a couple of times which was pretty fun. And another friend had a 125 road legel crosser but it got stolen. Im wanting to get one thats quite powerful but do you have to start of with a 50cc or somthing like that?
> 
> might just save up for the 500cc quad they had at cusworths a while back. My mates 13 year old broher has a 250cc quad which is friekin sweet!
> [snapback]976258[/snapback]​


I wouldnt advise anyone to go straight out and buy a powerful bike without some experience of smaller ones 1st, to many people get killed that way








Quads are cool, my mate was the mechanic at Armthorpe moto park, so i got chance to use a lot of the quads there. There's quite a few companies doing road legal ones now. I quite like the idea of gettin one for the summer :laugh: 
As far as taking your test for a bike, i'm not sure what it consists of now. All the legislation has changed. As far as i know it no longer goes on the engine cc, rather the bikes BHP.
I'm in the process of road registering the mini crosser. Gonna put some sticky road tires on and make it into a mini supermoto. My mates are doing the same, so look out for a bunch of hooligans terrorising the local housing estates on mini bikes :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

yeh im not looking at getting something really powerfull, like a harley or something lol, just something thats not going to make a hair dryer type noise


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> yeh im not looking at getting something really powerfull, like a harley or something lol, just something thats not going to make a hair dryer type noise
> [snapback]976359[/snapback]​


I dont think you can use the word "Harley" and "powerful" in the same sentance.......Harley and agricultural go together well though :laugh:


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

2002 Nissan Altima 2.5 S
1992 EG B18C5

I want a bike soon...


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

My Whip...

2002 Lexus IS 300, everything is the same in the pic except I have the old rims


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

again...1976 international harvester terra pickup


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

View attachment 56679


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> u would have to replace the stearing colum and other sh*t like that too would u?[snapback]975714[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> 6 inch lift would be crazy, u would have to replace the stearing colum and other sh*t like that too would u? I love the sound of desiel trucks!
> [snapback]975714[/snapback]​


Driveshafts maybe. Breaklines would need to be extended.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Fido said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > 6 inch lift would be crazy, u would have to replace the stearing colum and other sh*t like that too would u? I love the sound of desiel trucks!
> ...


should come with any good kit...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice cars

more bikes !!!!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

this is my bad boy not as fast as all yours







but itd beat all your ass's in a trafic jam hands down :rasp: cough cough exept the phat motor bikes i see 
we did 70km off road last sunday its just one of many


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i'm about to sell it thou

View attachment 56694


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> i'm about to sell it thou
> 
> View attachment 56694
> 
> [snapback]976594[/snapback]​


didnt you just buy that?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

yeah, but i really like classic cars, and would rather have one


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

double f*cking post


----------



## cdavis179 (Feb 23, 2005)

1998 Suzuki TL1000

Yosh race pipes
k&n filter and power commander 
Derestricted
Pirelli Diablo Tires

no dynos or 1/4 miles yet.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

I currently have a 1990 Jeep Wrangler laredo, with the 258 inline 6. 5 speed AX15 transmission. i've got some mechiancal work to do before i start lifting away at it (I'm looking at getting a BDS 3 inch lift kit). i'm having problems with my second Gear. but the blizzard we had last week was fun for me


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Last Of The Two Strokes


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

1995 Pontiac Formula Firebird
V8 LT1 350...couple mods









View attachment 56704


View attachment 56705


View attachment 56706


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> Last Of The Two Strokes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like it goes like sh*t off a shovel









looks like an ex works bike, more details BUBBA :nod:

I used to think my old yamaha rd350lc was cool :laugh:


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

mine........
92 range rover vogue se 3.9


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> 2002 viper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

FormulatedFire said:


> 1995 Pontiac Formula Firebird
> V8 LT1 350...couple mods
> 
> 
> ...


hey man we should hang out sometime im in northern balt, county


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

2005 Dodge Ram 3500 Diesel/ Crew Cab, no pics tho...









however, i have a old pic of my sleds


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Found a pic of my ram


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> hiphopn said:
> 
> 
> > 2002 viper
> ...


thas kinda the point. lol the funny thing is that thing has about a half inch of travel on the front shox. it sux so bad but it is a viper


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

1968 Charger RT
2004 Intrepid SE


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

1972 AMC Javelin


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is my ride for the time that I am in Germany.









Just kidding here is my ride. The Green Machine


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> jags - if you ever need or wanna swap some parts let me know
> [snapback]975488[/snapback]​


Alright,im sure i will at some time or another, shoot me a pm or IM when you get the chance too


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Here is my ride for the time that I am in Germany.
> 
> Just kidding here is my ride. The Green Machine
> 
> ...












Come on people, post your rides.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my ride for the time that I am in Germany.
> ...


Glad someone found it semi-humorous.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I like my parents Rides alot better than mine....
My dad has an 05 Sierra Denali Pickup

Mom's 03 Mercedes CLK (she got rid of it..damn that car was fast







)

Mum's truck 04 BMW X5

I have a Brodie Stroker...looks similar to this but without the huge travel on the front fork.

Here is my old sled. I totalled her last January when I hit a tree and ran it into the forest







....She was so fast. 103mph on the lake.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

03 expedition
04 lightning
05 honda rincon trx 650


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

my Yellow Hummer


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I like my parents Rides alot better than mine....
> My dad has an 05 Sierra Denali Pickup
> 
> Mom's 03 Mercedes CLK (she got rid of it..damn that car was fast
> ...


103 mph on the lake ????
come on 
you dont gotta lie to kick it :rasp:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Pictures bishes! Don't just talk about it!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

My Gremlin









View attachment 58123


jk LOL I have a 2005 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab LT and my play toy is my Honda TRX 450-R. I'll post pics later.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Here is my old sled. I totalled her last January when I hit a tree and ran it into the forest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rolled my sled on the lake last winter, i was doing 120 km. The snow contitions in BC are terrible the last couple years, but i was dieing to get my sled out for a rip. So I took my summit out even with 2" of snow on the lake, and as i was doing 120. I saw a big patch of ice comming up, i was cornering and knew i was fucked.. It came so fast, i hit the ice, slid sideways... then bam the ice caught the lugs on my track, and it rolled like a bitch. I slid for over 100 feet. That wasn't my best day, followed by endless bills...:laugh:

I made the mistake that any rider or motorbiker should know about, ALWAYS LOOK AHEAD!... i didn't, wasn't paying attention.... and didn't realize this big patch of ice was infront of me, oh well.

Another pic of me with 1 of my sleds.










This ones of me climbing up a hill, i had just reached the top, so its not nearly as steep.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my old sled. I totalled her last January when I hit a tree and ran it into the forest
> ...


I don't know if you were definding him on not, but he said 103 mph, not 103 kmph.


----------



## skeeter (Nov 2, 2003)

1994 Gmc Sonoma.

it gets me from point a to point b, and the color is raspberry not pink :rasp:


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

> Here is my old sled. I totalled her last January when I hit a tree and ran it into the forest
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I don't know if you were definding him on not, but he said 103 mph, not 103 kmph.


Why is it so hard to belive, I do about 90-105 *MPH* on a trail no wider than 8-10 feet when going to the mountains.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

inked82 said:


> this is my bad boy not as fast as all yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of bike is that? it looks like the specialized epic but i never heard heard of merida.. nice bike though


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> > Here is my old sled. I totalled her last January when I hit a tree and ran it into the forest
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I know very little on sledding, I was just pointing out that his conversion doesn't add up, if thats what he was doing.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Lakes are huge guys...its really not that hard to get over 100mph on a sled.
they have soo much power and weigh around 450 - 500lbs...think about it


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Lakes are huge guys...its really not that hard to get over 100mph on a sled.
> they have soo much power and weigh around 450 - 500lbs...think about it
> [snapback]996301[/snapback]​












BUT, on lakes your track/lugs tend to slip alot, if theres not hard packed snow to the ice under the powder. So you wont be able to go as fast as your sled could go, compaired to on a road, or trail.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

2003 kia optima


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is mine

citroen xsara picasso 1.6
all stock
0-60 in about 3 weeks, but it can still woop some ass, got 116mph out of it the other day.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is mine

citroen xsara picasso 1.6
all stock
0-60 in about 3 weeks, but it can still woop some ass, got 116mph out of it the other day.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 71783


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't know if you were definding him on not, but he said 103 mph, not 103 kmph.
[snapback]988050[/snapback]​[/quote]

well, my buddys sleds go well over 100mph on the frozen lake, well over 100mph.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Here is my ride:









2004 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT Quad-Cab 4x4
Dual Flowmasters
3 1/2" Magnaflow Exhaust tips
35" BFG All-Terrains
2 - 12" Rockford Fosgate Subs


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Here is the Maxima I threw together for my wife. Nothing crazy. Just a drops, wheels, lenses, k&n with hacked airbox, warpspeed y pipe, and a stereo. Pictures do not show the new headunit, or the clear lenses on the front. I also scored brand new OEM Nissan seat upholstery I gotta put in yet. Car is clean (except the gash outta the lip, was there wen we bought). I am a Honda guy but actually like the Maxima. It's a nice cruiser, not ricey, plenty of room, and the stereo bangs.

Nissan Maxima Link


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Here is the Maxima I threw together for my wife. Nothing crazy. Just a drops, wheels, lenses, k&n with hacked airbox, warpspeed y pipe, and a stereo. Pictures do not show the new headunit, or the clear lenses on the front. I also scored brand new OEM Nissan seat upholstery I gotta put in yet. Car is clean (except the gash outta the lip, was there wen we bought). I am a Honda guy but actually like the Maxima. It's a nice cruiser, not ricey, plenty of room, and the stereo bangs.
> 
> Nissan Maxima Link
> [snapback]1144381[/snapback]​


Where is your car!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the Maxima I threw together for my wife. Nothing crazy. Just a drops, wheels, lenses, k&n with hacked airbox, warpspeed y pipe, and a stereo. Pictures do not show the new headunit, or the clear lenses on the front. I also scored brand new OEM Nissan seat upholstery I gotta put in yet. Car is clean (except the gash outta the lip, was there wen we bought). I am a Honda guy but actually like the Maxima. It's a nice cruiser, not ricey, plenty of room, and the stereo bangs.
> ...


I drive it too LOL, plus I'm on the title.

I totalled my 99 Civic SI, well the girl that pulled out in front of me did. I luckily had a 91 Civic that was my daily driver, and I still have that. It's stock. I totalled twwo heavy modded Civics, (both not my fault), and I am honestly scare to get back in te game. Bad Karma?

Plus we are buying a house, so I just don't feel like dumping money into a car till after we move. Plus time? Between my fish, school, and Pfury I don't even feel like wrenching.

When I do get back into it, it'll prolly be another butt ugly 89 Colt Turbo that I can swap a 4G63 into. f*ck flashy, Im all about the uuuummmph.

But yea, LOL you can see my hatch in the back of the one pic.... The teal bitch. 91 Civic, 104,000 miles, cold A/C, and 37 MPG.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

View attachment 71796


2001 Hyundai Elantra

View attachment 71797


2005 V-Star 650 Silverado


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

here's mine:


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

brianp said:


> 2001 Volkswagen Jetta 5 sp. good car, i now have a job so i can make the thing fast.
> [snapback]975432[/snapback]​


you'll need a magic wand to make that fast !!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Here is my ride:









2004 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT Quad-Cab 4x4
Dual Flowmasters
3 1/2" Magnaflow Exhaust tips
35" BFG All-Terrains
2 - 12" Rockford Fosgate Subs


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice Rides!! Heres mine

My Chevy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> View attachment 71783
> 
> [snapback]1144305[/snapback]​


Is it a Sledgehammer?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 71783
> ...


it's is a really old frame, from like 98' (maybe not that old, dont remember.. but a long time), it's a rockadile. that was when mongoose was a premium brand, now they are owned by a bowling company and sold in walmart.









all the components are shimano XTR, except the cranks.. I think they are specialized, I can't remember.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > this is my bad boy not as fast as all yours
> ...


yeah thats coz merida own 49% of specialized and make all their frames for them and the merida frame works 100% of the time un like the spesh coz mine funs a manitou rear shock not the fox with that iq shite!!!take a looky  its who i work foralso i run this frame with full XTR and Dt swiss wheel set


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

heres my ride

Ive dropped it, slammed it, stroked it, and even pimp slapped it.

HOE


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Anthony151089 (Aug 7, 2005)

My 1997 Yamaha YZ125


----------

